# Labor day mississippi trip



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Made a trip up to mississippi to stay with a buddy and his grandparents and hopefully do a little fishing. Had pretty good luck in the pond with plenty of bream and bass caught on the 2wt.

















Also managed to get in a float on a small creek in southern mississippi. Had an absolute blast catching little red bellied bream and small spotted bass. Action was constant with probably 15 bass and 25 or so bream caught between me and a buddy. Wish we had got some pictures of the creek but after the first couple fish we forgot about taking pictures. Was an absolutely gorgeous place and hope to get back soon. In addition to the fishing the creek had some tight sections with a shallow rock bottom where the water really got moving which provided some additional excitement. Big difference between the mostly slow sand bottom creeks here in the florida panhandle.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome report bud, looking at that last photo sure makes me jealous of your float trip on that creek!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice !! That looks like Black Creek, where abouts were you?


----------



## jimi (Sep 6, 2016)

beautiful!!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Delta we were up near mccomb off of the bogue chitto. The black looks pretty similar from the pictures I've seen and is quite a bit closer so may have to give it a shot some time. Really got in to small water float trips over the past couple months.


----------

